# Monarch Ghost Update



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just saw this from Monarch (Scott Mc.....) on FaceBook...

I received an email today regarding the Ghost delivery. The OEM is planning a mid April delivery. I will let you know the moment I know it too.

Sounds like it is moving along...getting closer!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know he's hoping to have them for Wonderfest !
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> I know he's hoping to have them for Wonderfest !
> Mcdee


That would be SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: Wish it was Gorgo too! Scott told me that Gorgo is not going to be ready until around Thanksgiving maybe!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'll be happy to have them both by the end of the year


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So The Ghost will be in North America by that date?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Monarch is located in Canada so ....

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> So The Ghost will be in North America by that date?


Things seem to be moving along rather well in China and hopes are high right now:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I bet Scott will be relieved. lol


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott will be at wonderfest this year, he is hoping to have a surprise ready for his table.
Thats all I can say at this time.
I see nothing, I know nothing.....lol
randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

a Surprise eh????.....Hmmmmm....sounds surprising....
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well the Ghost is no longer really a surprise so maybe it would be Gorgo as well!!! One can always hope.

Bob K.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe they've finally made some progress on the Moon Suit or the Cyclops??

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

maybe one should learn his lesson and keep one's mouth closed
until product is actually/truly/actively/in-the-flesh/ ready and not
have any more 'surprises'.

Buc - wishfully thinking


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe show us one part at a time of the kit to be displayed,just like you did for Sinbad.Boy we never were able to actually guess this one until it was finally revealed.A nice tease it was,and a lot of fun.:hat:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

All of Scott's kits have been well worth the wait. 

'Nuff said.

Cue that old song: "Anticipa-a- tion..."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE SURPRISES...
...but for right now ...here is my Grail...:thumbsup:






Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I cant wait to get one of these kits from a decent company!.. that reminds me to cancel my order with MIM..lol


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

That really wets my appetite.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> All of Scott's kits have been well worth the wait.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> Cue that old song: "Anticipa-a- tion..."


Yeah--maybe the surprise is a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*...why do I think they're yanking our chain...*

Got an email today from Motionless Monsters (or Monsters in Motion to those of you in the peanut gallery) saying the Ghost has been announced for March 2011...given their track record with me and several others, PLUS what we've learned on this thread, I'm not having any of their bushwah. (BTW, I started a thread similar to this on another site waaaaay back when, questioning how MiM could announce a release date for the Ghost when even Monarch hadn't given us a date...and had the thread promptly locked then erased shortly after)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's an interesting link...
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-castlemare-plastic-monarch-model-kit-p-11695
The add says they are shipping March 30...I wonder where they are getting that date from? 








Earliest date I heard was 'mid April'....oh well ...time will tell...
but it is comming...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd believe mid-April before MiM told me my pants were on fire...uh...that is...oh, you know what I mean...:freak:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Buc said:


> maybe one should learn his lesson and keep one's mouth closed
> until product is actually/truly/actively/in-the-flesh/ ready and not
> have any more 'surprises'.
> 
> Buc - wishfully thinking


the wisest thing written in this thread so far...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just checked the forum and ...yep....
it's still called HobbyTalk...
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Weird...the old URL is still working but the name of this place apparently changed from Hobbytalk to Hobbyb*tch.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> Weird...the old URL is still working but the name of this place apparently changed from Hobbytalk to Hobbyb*tch.


hahaha! That was good! :tongue:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

mhorm said:


> That really wets my appetite.


That should be "_whets_ my appetite" ... unless of course you really did mean "wet" ... but that would be a whole other Freudian-type thing going on there I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

whenever its released, we in the UK demand that its here the same date. so there


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Here's an interesting link...
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-castlemare-plastic-monarch-model-kit-p-11695
> The add says they are shipping March 30...I wonder where they are getting that date from?


Thin air. Or they threw a dart at a calendar and used whatever date it landed on. Regardless, MiM is notorious for making things up and presenting it as "fact".


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm willing to wait. Quality takes time and if my Sinbad and Nosferatu kits are any indication, the wait will be worth it indeed. Scott has my support and my $$$ waiting.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I'm thinkin' next time, Monarch should just not announce anything until the kit arrives in Toronto... keep it there for a month and then announce that it will be in stores in 2 weeks.

Imagine how THAT would freak us all out!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

That would be lovely!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I suppose this could all be remedied if people didn't ask questions.
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I suppose this could all be remedied if people didn't ask questions.
> Mcdee


Half the people will complain if the manufacturers didn't tell us about upcoming products and half will complain if they do. I suppose with Scott it might be a bit more though as he did mention tentative release dates that completely fell apart. However, I am happy to hear about these upcoming products and don't have one bit of irritation with him for slipping dates. I really don't with any of the companies but I cut Scott a lot more slack if I did as he is fundamentally a single person operation and financier as well as being a doctor. For the others they are companies and many have dedicated employees doing most of the work with development and production departments etc. Of course Scott gets the work done by others but there is no true office/manufacturing location with paid help etc. (At least I feel fairly certain in saying that.) Anyway, I'll likely buy everything he puts out and definitely will be picking the Ghost up right away. Both his kits so far have been excellent in subject and production qualities. And in the interim I have plenty of kits to keep me busy for years.

Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> I suppose this could all be remedied if people didn't ask questions.
> Mcdee


Well McDee, the name of the board is Hobby *TALK*! :tongue:

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Well McDee, the name of the board is Hobby *TALK*! :tongue:
> 
> ~RK~


OUCH....that hurt....
You got me man...
Mcdee
...actually I was being facecious......


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You can please all of the people some of the time. You can please some of the people all of the time. But you can't please all of the people all of the time. 

The Ghost will be epic!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

To me the rarity of Monarch kit releases combined with the fact that both kits released so far have been absolute Home Runs, makes Scott's releases more of an "Event" rather than just another model release.

The expression often used is "I Can't Wait".
In reality I'll have to wait and I will wait and when the Ghost, Gorgo, Shmorgo, Cyclops, Tri-Clops, or whatever it is Monarch puts out I'll be all over it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> To me the rarity of Monarch kit releases combined with the fact that both kits released so far have been absolute Home Runs, makes Scott's releases more of an "Event" rather than just another model release.
> 
> The expression often used is "I Can't Wait".
> In reality I'll have to wait and I will wait and when the Ghost, Gorgo, Shmorgo, Cyclops, Tri-Clops, or whatever it is Monarch puts out I'll be all over it.


Well said!!!:thumbsup: Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Well McDee, the name of the board is Hobby *TALK*! :tongue:
> 
> ~RK~


Yes, but it's Hobby *TALK*, not Hobby *ASK*.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

It may be worth mentioning the Ghost is up for Pre-Order at MegaHobby.

My experience with them is they don't take pre-orders until they have a good confirmation that the kit is coming and within the reasonable future.

In the case with Monarch and if memory serves me right, they didn't take pre-orders for Sinbad until only a few weeks before it hit the U.S.

Fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Should I be planning yet another April Fools Day post on this one? Heh-heh-heh.

Seriously... great news!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wouldn't it suck if the kits actually became available on April 1st but nobody bought any because they didn't believe it?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> Wouldn't it suck if the kits actually became available on April 1st but nobody bought any because they didn't believe it?


Now, THAT's funny!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Well the middle of April has come & gone.Why do I get the feeling that we will have to wait for Wonderfest?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wonderfest? At this point I'll be surprised if we see them by Christmas.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He should be here any time soon.

Chris.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

is that their new motto?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

bizzarobrian said:


> Well the middle of April has come & gone.Why do I get the feeling that we will have to wait for Wonderfest?


Well I'd settle for that! I think that would make a GREAT Wonderfest!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

bizzarobrian said:


> Well the middle of April has come & gone.Why do I get the feeling that we will have to wait for Wonderfest?


We'll see. :hat:

~RK~


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this from Scott...
The Container is getting loaded in China as we speak
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Hi Denis, I thought I would pass along some positive news
Date: Mon, 2 May 2011 17:17:09 +0000
HERE IS THE MANIFEST>>>
Rec'd booking from shipper, please find below details

c/Monarch Models

ex HK to Toronto

ready on Apr 29

Intended vessel : Berlin Express v.53E

etd May 11 / eta May 30

So you can see the gang in China was a little slow on their original delivery date but at least the container is getting loaded.

I will keep posting messages as the cargo makes its way down the line.
Scott Mckillop

So it's happenning:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Just got this from Scott...
> The Container is getting loaded in China as we speak
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> ...


Cryptic...so many interpretations. Does this mean the Ghost is delayed AGAIN!?!?!?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!
Thanks for the update Denis- now hopefully everyone can just wait a little longer. It'll be well worth it!

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think Gorgo will just swim up to the North American continent.It's faster that way.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to see it is on its way. I'm sure that this kit will be a joy to build as the others have been. Good on you Monarch!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

McDee - thanks as always for passing along the update. 
Figure the ETA in Canada 5/31, give it another week and its stateside.

However, I work for Maersk-line Inc (the container shipping global leader). One should note that often containers get "Rolled". This is a term used for containers that are post-poned from one vessel and booked on the next at a later date. There's a lot of shipping done out of Asia, and the big-boys (Walmart, Home Depot, Target, ect) that pay the big bucks and supply the high volume will get 1st preference on vessel space. Regardless of what the manifest says. That's just how the indusrty works.

Just a heads-up so everyone is aware, if that comes to pass getting P.O'd at Scott or even the overseas distributers isn't fair. There's nothing they can do but get as frustrated as the rest of us.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> McDee - thanks as always for passing along the update.
> Figure the ETA in Canada 5/31, give it another week and its stateside.
> 
> However, I work for Maersk-line Inc (the container shipping global leader). One should note that often containers get "Rolled". This is a term used for containers that are post-poned from one vessel and booked on the next at a later date. There's a lot of shipping done out of Asia, and the big-boys (Walmart, Home Depot, Target, ect) that pay the big bucks and supply the high volume will get 1st preference on vessel space. Regardless of what the manifest says. That's just how the indusrty works.
> ...


Now THAT is the kind of honest info we need! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I do strive to report 'honest' information.. ( I also wish these kits could be manufactured in North America).... and thanks Jimmy B for that insight into the shipping industry and their shipping practices :thumbsup:
Hoping the etd remains at May 11 and its' eta May 30...But we do know this much for sure....The Ghost kits exist and are in their Boxes with the cool Box Art by Gary Makatura and they are being loaded into the shipping container right now :thumbsup: Now having said that...I've also rented a canoe....just in case.....
Mcdee


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Monarch Ghost sighting. There has been a slight delay.

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/05/02/chinese-big-rig-tips-going-too-fast-around-corner/

Hopefully the Ghost is not aboard the Failboat.












Sure would like a Forgotten Prisoner to go with the Ghost.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So I guess this means the Ghost isn't going to be at Wonderfest after all?????????? I'm sad now!


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if the kits on the boat include a glow version?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mr.victor said:


> Does anyone know if the kits on the boat include a glow version?


Now that would be kinda Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent news, even if they're on the slow boat FROM China.

The owner of my LHS told me that the Sinbad didn't sell nearly as well as everyone hoped. I've got a feeling that The Ghost will more than make up for the disappointment! I can't think of any kit I've pined for as badly since searching for Aurora's BoF when I was 9 years old. 

Tres jazzed over this news and The Ghost itself.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Excellent news, even if they're on the slow boat FROM China.
> 
> The owner of my LHS told me that the Sinbad didn't sell nearly as well as everyone hoped. I've got a feeling that The Ghost will more than make up for the disappointment! I can't think of any kit I've pined for as badly since searching for Aurora's BoF when I was 9 years old.
> 
> Tres jazzed over this news and The Ghost itself.




Maybe he was talking about they didn't sell in his shop? I thought I'd read that all the first production run of Sinbad had sold out, but I don't know if that's correct.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Was not implying any kind of judgment with the use of 'honest;' what I should have said is, that kind of informed, insider info on how this process actually works (and why delays happen) is of benefit to all of us, given the impatience exhibited over the Ghost.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

frankenstyrene said:


> ..., given the impatience exhibited over the Ghost.


Ghost? What Ghost? Ghost of Frankenstein? Is someone making a model of that?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Was not implying any kind of judgment with the use of 'honest;' what I should have said is, that kind of informed, insider info on how this process actually works (and why delays happen) is of benefit to all of us, given the impatience exhibited over the Ghost.


Yeah...Sorry for that quip frankenstyrene .... sometimes I'm a jerk...
After all these years of Cheerleading... I as much as anyone just want to see these Kits availible to everyone...and soon!
Nothing...and I mean NOTHING better happen to that ship....
(Ocean's a little choppy for a canoe) 
Cheers !
Denis


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Come on McDee get out there in that canoe and escort that shipment in.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MickeyD said:


> Come on McDee get out there in that canoe and escort that shipment in.


Alrighty then....
....I'm on my way....















Whoa....Wrong Ghost Ship....!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis, have you lost weight???

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for noticing...and I got a new Hat !

and I'm Still looking for the...








I know it's out here somewhere....








Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah! I missed the hat! 
It's very slimming....

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

McD, do not apologize, you are not a jerk. You're just Canadian, that's all.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll drink to that:thumbsup:
Mcdee eh?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> McD, do not apologize, you are not a jerk. You're just Canadian, that's all.



...could be worse... he could've been an aussie....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Rondo said:


> Monarch Ghost sighting. There has been a slight delay.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/05/02/chinese-big-rig-tips-going-too-fast-around-corner/
> 
> ...





Is that picture for real?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, it's real in the sense that the shipping disaster happened (in 2007) but The Monarch Ghost was not really involved. Ship was hit by a monsoon. Accounts say that only 3 containers were lost. Pucker factor must have been off the chart.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Seems like a bad case of Godzilla to me.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Rondo said:


> Pucker factor must have been off the chart.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mr.victor said:


> Does anyone know if the kits on the boat include a glow version?


I've not been given that info...so I don't know...
...but knowing how much Scott likes Glow kits...
I wouldn't be surprised...
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

http://culttvman.com/main/?=13418 (I typed this link in, so it may not work).
Got there by googling "cult tv man the ghost."
1st hit says something about taq archives.
Clicked on the link.
"A new look at The Ghost from Monarch" posted October 2, 2010.
And we see photographs of a prototype glow ghost.
Tres WOOT!:thumbsup:

Please, please let's not have a maritime version of the infamous Aurora trainwreck.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, rats. When I clicked on the link, it just took me directly to Steve's site. (Which has a lot of cool stuff, but not the prototype I wanted to share).
So... follow my steps listed above, and you'll easily find the glow ghost built-up. 
Whether it will actually be released in this format, I of course do not know.


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=13418


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mr.victor said:


> Does anyone know if the kits on the boat include a glow version?


Yeah ....I'm quoting you again....
....so I sent Scott this note...
I can't see these remaining on the Shevles very long...if at all ...
Hey there wouldn't happen to be a Glow kit or two in this mix, would there?
Denis


....and Scott sent this reply....
Scott McKillopTo Denis McDougall
From: scott mckillop ([email protected]) 
Sent: May 5, 2011 7:07:26 AM 
To: Denis McDougall ([email protected]) 


glow? I will have to check the bill of lading when it arrives.

scott



.....Soooo....You be the Judge....
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeexcelllent!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

looks like my glow painting technique is gonna get a real workout!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Buc said:


> is that their new motto?


Ha Ha!! SNAP!! lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone here ever watch Super Troopers?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wasn't that an ABBA song??
I read the lyrics once and nearly retched....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I must learn to read my Emails more timely. I received this pleasant surprise from Scott last Friday:

The good word finally puts the boat on the water with an arrival date in Vancouver on May 30. Rail to Toronto, then LTL trucking to the distributors, and onward to the hobby stores (online and brick/mortar) means about mid June to product in your hands. Just a little bit better than last July's Sinbad release.

Not at all long now.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Whoo-hooo!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...almost there.....


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks for noticing...and I got a new Hat !
> 
> and I'm Still looking for the...
> 
> ...


Yes his head does look smaller. 
It`s pick on McD day. lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You must know my ex wife
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this Super Cool Email from Scott....
I asked him if he had ever heard of the Bronze Forgotten Prisoner...
Here is his reply...
Hi Denis
I have never heard of such a thing but it sounds really cool.

And the ghost left HK on the 11th, and is due in the Toronto terminal on June 3. June 3 is a friday. The cargo has to be inspected by customs and then it is released. So likely the Tuesday it will leave Toronto for all points South, West, and East. And one or two up north.

Scott


It's on the High Seas right now:thumbsup:
Denis/Mcdee









I see it Man!!!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> And the ghost left HK on the 11th, and is due in the Toronto terminal on June 3. June 3 is a Friday. The cargo has to be inspected by customs and then it is released. So likely the Tuesday it will leave Toronto for all points South, West, and East. And one or two up north.


This may be a dumb question, but does that cover North America/US distributors, or just Canada?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Disco - the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. If Sinbad and Nosferatu are any trend, give it about 7 to 10 business days before it hits the U.S. distributors


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but does that cover North America/US distributors, or just Canada?


Yeah ...The only thing South of Toronto is the USA 
This shipment will cover everything in North America and from here the distributers will hit all other parts of the Planet :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

might just keep mine til my birthday in September.. if it gets to the UK by then!. i live in hope!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yup!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not long now..really looking forward to this and Gorgo!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Got this from Scott on Monday...
Hi Denis

Well, I am assuming that all remains on time, and the container ship is due on Tuesday in Vancouver, then rail to Toronto for June 3rd. Just think, a CN train will be barrelling through your town mid-week with pallets of Ghosts. I will send a jpg of the cargo when I see it.
Now for Gorgo.
Scott

....wish I knew which Boxcars those kits were on as it passed by me here in Calgary  ............ just sayin'
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> Got this from Scott on Monday...
> Hi Denis
> 
> Well, I am assuming that all remains on time, and the container ship is due on Tuesday in Vancouver, then rail to Toronto for June 3rd. Just think, a CN train will be barrelling through your town mid-week with pallets of Ghosts. I will send a jpg of the cargo when I see it.
> ...


 
Hmmmm...does anyone else see a "Super 8" scenario developing here???


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So us in the UK should get it a month or two after.....I should imagine anyway.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Where is the "like" button for Denis's post? :thumbsup:

So... who else is planning color schemes? Should the ghost be a zombie character with realistic tones, or the dead white built-up we've seen in the WIPs, or a combination of both with deep blues and greens ala Gary Makatura's built-up. May have to pick up a couple just to try one of each.

I think it's safe to say that Scott's Ghost is one of the most anticipated monster figure kits ever. For me, it rivals my ten-year old excitement while waiting for my Aurora BoF to arrive in the mail from Aurora. Wheeeeee!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Hmmmm...does anyone else see a "Super 8" scenario developing here???


Hmmmm...now let me see...
....ok got the arm to work in my favor
....now to...uh oh.....


















oops.....









did I do That?








Mcdee....hope this doesn't cause to much of a delay......


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Where is the "like" button for Denis's post? :thumbsup:
> 
> So... who else is planning color schemes? Should the ghost be a zombie character with realistic tones, or the dead white built-up we've seen in the WIPs, or a combination of both with deep blues and greens ala Gary Makatura's built-up. May have to pick up a couple just to try one of each.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that Scott's Ghost is one of the most anticipated monster figure kits ever. For me, it rivals my ten-year old excitement while waiting for my Aurora BoF to arrive in the mail from Aurora. Wheeeeee!


I haven't had time to build a thing in 2 years (since the WF before last) but have been waiting for this one. It's arriving at the right time for me; summer's here and school will be out when I get it. 

I've got what I hope is a unique color scheme/effect in mind.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`ll believe in Ghosts when I see one. lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`ll believe in Ghosts when I see one. lol


:beatdeadhorse:


















.....Ah Ye of little faith
....Hmmmmm just saw a Train whiz by.........
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jest::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Will the Ghost kit come a GLOW version?

Thanks.
GHB


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott announced at 5pm that THE GHOST has arrived safely in Toronto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's GREAT!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

No one right now is happier then Scott. lol Now he says he`s already on top of The Gorgo kit.No indication when though.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Cant Wait!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Any idea what colors of plastic our phantasmic phriend will be molded in?


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been waiting on this one too, but.... As much as I hate to say this, after seeing the pics here of built ups, I'm not so terribly excited anymore. Sorry, but I think I'm going to have to take a pass on this one. Hopefully that won't also happen with the Lugosi Dracula for which we've all been hoping to see.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not much of a figure modeler but I will actually buy this when it hits the stores. My thing is lighting scifi models. I have a few ideas for lighting this bad boy from the inside.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

bizzarobrian said:


> No one right now is happier then Scott. lol Now he says he`s already on top of The Gorgo kit.No indication when though.


Scott told me earlier this week that Gorgo will be Thanksgiving!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It was also said about last Thanksgiving. lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`m probably going to add eyes to mine.


----------

